# Coach House ?



## SURVEYOR1 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm in the market for a Class B.
On this site i'm seeing lots of chatter re: Road Trek and a little re: Pleasure Way.
There is a Coach House for sale near me (DEnver) and it seems to be of good quality.
I know zip about any of these so I defer to the masses.
thanx.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 6, 2006)

Re: Coach House ?

You might get some information ont he Coach House here http://www.coachhouserv.com/Index.html that will help


----------



## s.harrington (Dec 7, 2006)

Re: Coach House ?

I used to work at a dealership that sold Coach House.  They aren't bad rigs but we found that on the dodge chassis they had leak problems.  Now this was in 1998-2000 so things could have changed.  The problem wasn't a Coach House problem necessarily because  the leaks were in the rear corners in the rain gutters of the van body.  We didn't have the same problem on the wide bodies, because they were all fiberglass.


----------



## SURVEYOR1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Re: Coach House ?

Thank you both.
The unit in question is a '96 so I'll look for leak potential (if possible).
Also, sorry about the multiple post  - still trying to figure out how to delete the other two.


----------

